
Time and Money - hackernewsreadr
https://blogofjake.com/2020/07/03/time-money/
======
AnimalMuppet
But you _can_ use your extra money to make more time (within limits). You can
use the money to hire people to do stuff, rather than having to do it
yourself.

You can hire a housecleaner (like, for an hour or two every week to two weeks
- I'm not talking about full time). You can hire someone to mow your lawn. You
can have your oil changed rather than doing it yourself. You can hire someone
to fix stuff around your house rather than doing it yourself. When you get
richer, you can hire a full-time personal assistant, a maid, a butler, and a
chef. All of these are ways of using money to buy time.

But the larger point is correct. The time you spent trying to make money you
_never_ get back.

~~~
hackernewsreadr
This is all valid and a good point. An interesting observation to make is that
all of these time-savers relate to paying someone else to maintain a
possession of yours (house, car, lawn). In this sense, minimalism saves time
too (no possessions = no time spent maintaining them). It also saves money
(from buying the possessions in the first place and paying for their
maintenance thereafter). So then the question is are there other ways you can
use money to get more time? Good argument for better healthcare all else
equal, but yes, the larger point still stands.

------
appletonfisker
Crazy how 4 sentences can so fundamentally shift perspective

